# Tv program help? watched on chanel cuatro



## Luvvin-tarifa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help, got back from 10 days in Tarifa last week, and have been trying to find a television programme we watched whilst out there, it was a police programme quite funny (from what I could make out with my limited spanish) on at about 11am double episode on chanel cuatro, it had a guy called frank, cant remember the ladies name, really wanted to find it and continue watching it, but no luck looked on canel cuatro website and looks like no longer on?
Anyone know the name, we thought it was la policia, but now not sure...

Anyone with valuable intel will be handsomely rewarded  (joke!)

hoping that someone watched daytime tele and knows the name! also is it a spanish program or is it english? just asking as they had english names!

many thanks in advance!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It wasn't an old Police Squad was it? That's the only police comedy I can think of that has a lead character called Frank. It starred Leslie Nielsen and went on to become the Naked Gun films.

I'm not in Spain so I've no idea if they show it there. It used to be shown in the UK some years ago. 

Who says I used to watch too much tv in the UK? !!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, no its not the naked gun, its a new ish looking program, with a young guy called Frank and he has a female partner who is blonde, who's name I cant remember! It is filmed abroad as they drive in foreign cars, and on the wrong side of the road lol, but it looks like it is dubbed as I am pretty sure the voices dont match the words!
Surely someone must have seen it?? I have tried searching on chanel cuatro's site but it would appear it is no longer on television that or my limited spanish means I am looking at the wrong section!
Does anyone live in the Andalucia area have a television guide from a couple of weeks ago? as it should be listed, or if anyone knows where i can find previous weeks television guides from on the internet?
Really wanted to watch it again as it was funny, it would appear Frank fancies the lady side kick!


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

hey erm i have no idea what show your on about but im used to finding shows and music you hear once but don´t the name.(sad i know jaja)

Try this site, TV page of ULTIMATE MYSTERY/DETECTIVE WEB GUIDE 
i used it for media studies a while ago but it lists alot of police type shows

or try The Internet Movie Database (IMDb) 
you might find it on there otherwise i have no idea. 

good luck.


----------

